# My Old School Repairs/Experiences(Orion/PPI)



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Guys
As you can see I am an advid Orion man but do like my PPI's and a few others.
As of now I have sent 1 PPI 350dm to Aaron at Envision Electronics(OH) and 3 Orions(2 HCCA 2100 Digital Reference & 1-350GX) to Evan (AZ) to be overhauled.
I am from Ontario Canada and shipping to both Pheonix AZ($115 fedex/58lbs) and Ohio($55/25lbs) was resonable but return costs were just stupid($178-AZ/quoted $90-OH)...I am floored at the cost difference
Aaron was a less communicative than Evan and Evan will go out of his way to help out for your needs.I even had a 3-way call with Evan and his tech Carlos.I explained that if one cap is bad replace them all,since they are 17yrs old.The 350gx was the one I wanted all the caps replace for sure.He did not??
I was not happy with the final results as my amps have some new and some old caps.

****NOTE-upon my original conversation,I was under the impression that these Orions were going to a original Orion tech/designer...they did not**** 

The end result here is that if you need a ""REPAIR"" and you live in the ""USA""Evan is highly recomended
""""""""""BUT""""""""""""""""
If you are looking for a complete restoration,I would not recommend Evan.



I currently have 2 PPI's(A1200/600) with Aaron(these were purchased in the USA before I found my local tech) and will evaluate all my dealings when I recieve them.

****NOTE****
I have found a good tech in Ontario who did a complete recap(40 caps consisting of mains/Cornell-Dubillier and the rest Panisonic) and new fans as well as resoldering old soldiers joints and must say that I am impressed.If you have high-end repairs needed in Canada let me know.PPI to Krell and Orion to Mark Levinson ...I can get it done.


I have learned alot in the last 6 mnths ,met and dealt with some great people.
thanks John

I will upload some before and after pics later.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, I cannot believe that all the caps weren't replaced... I'm glad you have found some good people out of your experience.... Keith


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes it is truely sad and I am not knocking Evan,I paid alot of stupic shipping money for half the job is all.
I still highly recomened Evan for repairs if your in the USA.
Contact me if your in Canada for a nice rebuild.
I love my Orions and others as I think they are a true piece of art(to me at least) and know I know they(my fully recapped units) are like BNIB units.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

MCLSOUND, here are the pics you wanted me to upload for ya:


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks B
The top picture was for B and is the amps that were done here and the bottom 2 are a 2250 and 2100 fully recapped here in Canada by my guy.As you can see all caps were done and some were upgraded.
I call this a brand new motor.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Before pics:

*#1*









*#2*









*#3*









*#4*


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

After pics:


*#1










#2*


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks B
I marked all the caps before sending them in(although not sure on the 350gx)with black marker


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

MCLSOUND said:


> I currently have 2 PPI's(A1200/600) with Aaron(these were purchased in the USA before I found my local tech) and will evaluate all my dealings when I recieve them.
> 
> ****NOTE****
> I have found a good tech in Ontario who did a complete recap(40 caps consisting of mains/Cornell-Dubillier and the rest Panisonic) and new fans as well as resoldering old soldiers joints and must say that I am impressed.If you have high-end repairs needed in Canada let me know.PPI to Krell and Orion to Mark Levinson ...I can get it done.
> ...


New Developments!!


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

So I FINALLY got my PPI amps(a1200.2/a600) back from Aaron at Envision and before I speak my mind....
****HE RETURNED THE AMPS FOR FREE****
Now
I had Carlos(seller) ship these amps to Aaron around June 06 for a complete overhaul(new caps,resolder,etc)...he said it would be a couple weeks befor he could get to them and I said ""no problem""(i figured a month)
I tried contacting him a month later(by phone,PM here,Email and text) and finally a response...............................FIRST EXCUSE??? heatwave and storm damage
Then I tried again2-3wks later...siding his house
and again """Ordered caps"""and again...family issues.....................


On September 08 I recieved a email stating.....

Both are in excellent working condition. I recommend capacitor replacement for both, but they are not leaking, so the decision to move forward is yours.
The A1200 is $45 parts plus $50 Labor
The A600 is $30 parts plus $50 Labor.
I apologize for not being more available. We are working to move our shop to a new location and we've also struggled with some sickness in the family. I appreciate your understanding and I also wish to extend my thanks to you for being patient.
Regards,
Aaron Hammett
Envision Electronics Design, LLC



WELL NO **** SHERLOCK
I just said 3months was long enough to get a assesment(hate to see the the working time) and return my amps.

Not recommended at all by me.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Again
If you have some OLD SCHOOL AMPS you want a complete overhaul done to,just contact me on the model and I will take care of all your needs.My tech is serious about his work and takes pride in what he does.
As you can see,a good tech is hard to come by.
thanks john


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like these repair shops are in no rush. Zed Audio has had one of my amps for over 5 weeks and they haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea,but if a shop says 2wks and it takes 3mnths for a response that restates my original work order"""""overhaul""""",time to leave.
The worst part is Aaron said to call him for him to take on my work,but then he never wants to talk after that.
I have a good tech now and I would love others to see his work.
I just want to make people aware of shady people is all.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Wow! That is a shame. Aaron seemed eager to take on the work in the beginning and seems to know what he doing. Hopefully is was bad timing or something! Is your tech located in Canada?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Since we are giving personal experiences here, I have a very positive experience with Aaron at Envision. He recapped my PG MS-275 about a year ago and did a fantastic job and turned it around in a few weeks. I wasn't in a rush at all, but he more than exceeded my expectations and the work was top notch!

I use Freeman's Stereo in Charlotte, NC for all of my OS RF repairs. They always do a great job and are very reasonably priced. :thumbsup:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

If any DiY member needs a tech here in the states, feel free to contact me. Especailly when it comes to old school class a/b amps. 

I understand that I don't necessarily have the street cred as some of the aforementioned techs, but I am very comfortable with repairing and restoring these classic amps. Soon I will be posting my build log which will also show my process in restoring/modifying my beloved Phoenix Gold ZPA amplifiers. I truly enjoy doing this and I can provide references and or pics of my past work. I can offer a fair price and I can execute the job in a timely manor while keeping you updated during the repair process.

For a quick reference, you can scope my iTrader feedback and see that I am an honest guy.

I've never really offered this kind of service to the general public before now (mostly friends), but I am finally confident enough in my skill set to fulfill mosts requests of this nature so... why not


----------



## Frzninvt (Nov 7, 2012)

My brother in law has an Orion XTR-2150 in need of servicing. Not sure what he did to it but a visual inspection of the PCB I see two burnt resistors in the center area. It does power up but sound level is low and broken up/distorted. I removed it and put an XTR-250 in its place last time I visited. He purchased a replacement and I will be picking it up from him on my visit to TX. Would like to get it up and running. 

Maine is close to me in VT let me know if you would be willing to take a look at it. Thanks.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Frzninvt said:


> My brother in law has an Orion XTR-2150 in need of servicing. Not sure what he did to it but a visual inspection of the PCB I see two burnt resistors in the center area. It does power up but sound level is low and broken up/distorted. I removed it and put an XTR-250 in its place last time I visited. He purchased a replacement and I will be picking it up from him on my visit to TX. Would like to get it up and running.
> 
> Maine is close to me in VT let me know if you would be willing to take a look at it. Thanks.


Absolutely bro! Pm sent!


----------

